# Any Water in North Dakota



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

Are the habitat conditions any better than last year.... Is there any water? Any Ducks?

Thanks


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

what state are you from?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

No Water...
No Ducks...

:lol:

J/K
They have had a good bit of water.


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

Arkansas


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

About half the state was covered in water this spring.Don't you get the news down there?


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

obviously lives in a hole and doesn't ever watch the news. :sniper: or this is a sarcastic question.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

chducks said:


> Are the habitat conditions any better than last year.... Is there any water? Any Ducks?
> 
> Thanks


all the water boycotted us this year and went to Minn!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

KEN W said:


> About half the state was covered in water this spring.Don't you get the news down there?


Since the switch to digital TV, no one in Ark gets television :homer:

Ooops....did I say that out loud?


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

It's a pretty simple question to answer, so why all of the sarcastic answers? For all you know this an old guy who just discovered the internet or a possibly a kid.

To answer your question, water conditions are good and the ducks have responded accordingly across the prairies.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

maybe u guys aren't smart to figure it out but the guy just want to know about the marsh levels and how the first broods of the year look. just cuz there was flooding during the melt doesn't mean the water levels stay high. you smart guys is why this site has went so bad the last couple years. I'm not the only one with these feelings


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone finally said it. It has been gettting kind of rediculous I would agree.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

bluebill25 said:


> maybe u guys aren't smart to figure it out but the guy just want to know about the marsh levels and how the first broods of the year look. just cuz there was flooding during the melt doesn't mean the water levels stay high. you smart guys is why this site has went so bad the last couple years. I'm not the only one with these feelings


It was a joke.Seems some people can't take a joke.See the      at the end??????You must really believe that 1/2 the state was covered by water.

On a serious note note....chducks.....We have lots of water pretty much statewide.But that can disappear quickly if we get a hot dry summer.There seem to be lots of ducks.Broods starting to show up.Lots of Canada goslings.


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We got another 6 or 7 inches or rain yesterday in the Bismarck area.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> chducks said:
> 
> 
> > Are the habitat conditions any better than last year.... Is there any water? Any Ducks?
> ...


Thats why im going roost busting over there this year! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > chducks said:
> ...


Thats what I am going to do! Plus when you drive around in Minn it seems like nothing is posted! We will be able to hunt darn near every field!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We got over 5 inches here in Bismarck last night...another system running through again now.


----------



## chducks (Jun 14, 2009)

Gee thanks Chris.....

Some of the people on here are rude.....

Your site is great.......


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

A better question would be is there any dry land in nodak?


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

chducks said:


> Are the habitat conditions any better than last year.... Is there any water? Any Ducks?
> 
> Thanks


Absolutly no ducks or water this season. Zero - none.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The hail associated with the thunder storms last night killed all the young ducklings and pheasant chicks in ND. What a bummer!
Jim


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

jhegg said:


> The hail associated with the thunder storms last night killed all the young ducklings and pheasant chicks in ND. What a bummer!
> Jim


Don't forget the snow in Dickenson last week killed everything in that area for pheasants.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

This should explain it well...


----------



## DuckDuck (Jun 18, 2009)

No ducks? No water? I feel pity for you :eyeroll: What are you going to do, Goon?

_____________________________
Cheap online cigars


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Rain Amounts:

http://water.weather.gov/


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 188115.txt


----------

